# Lifecoach



## TiredAndBroken (Oct 21, 2012)

Just a quick one. Wife found a person through the Internet and claims he's a lifecoach. We've had a bunch of problems with her sending pictures and what not. She texts this guy daily. I've read the text messages and he doesn't seem after her. But what she text it seems like she's getting emotional with him. She's told him about her past between us that I'm sure I don't even know about. I've told her that I don't approve of it and she say there's nothing to it. She gets angry. What do you guys/gals think. 

Also when you tell your spouse you are going to bed and you keep texting this person. Isn't that lying?


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

So you guys have the marriage hanging by a thread. 
Why in the hell she is doing something you find at the very least worrisome after her online/phone scapades, let along triggery as hell?
What's her agenda? What's her goal?


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, her angry reaction is enough to tell you this relationship is inappropriate. You've got an EA blooming there, perhaps one sided, but who knows. You want proof, keylog the computer, and put stealthy spyware on her phone. What will you do with more proof though? You can get her not just friends, by Shirley Glass, but are you prepared to draw a hardline and stick to it?


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Can't she find a female life coach? What the hell is a life coach anyway?


----------



## B1 (Jun 14, 2012)

I personally think you have a big problem. No more life coach, like Harken says find a female but this guy has to go. She is already defensive with you about him, BIG RED FLAG!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

She's texting him constantly and sending pictures too ??? Nip this in the bud ASAP if you want to stay married !!!??? 

And im with Harken Banks ...... wtf is a life coach  ???

Edit : Never mind. I Googled " Life Coach " See below hmmmm ??

http://www.lifecoaching.com/pages/life_coaching.html


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

And the reason that she is so dismissive of your concerns is... why, exactly?

Is she playing a game? Goading you? Odd...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Omgitsjoe said:


> She's texting him constantly and sending pictures too ??? Nip this in the bud ASAP if you want to stay married !!!???
> 
> And im with Harken Banks ...... wtf is a life coach  ???


Is she paying him?

If not... then he is no life coach. In my opinion.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Matt is right life coaches are paid.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

> Also when you tell your spouse you are going to bed and *you keep texting this person*. Isn't that lying?


Texting? Can you imagine anhy kind of counselor/"coach" who makes his job by text messaging?
Gaslighting at finest.


Spyware that phone yesterday.
Also, if phone calls are involved place a VAR in her favorite spot.

Go PI mode full force man, you have to be very decisive gathering info. Go extra mile.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> Matt is right life coaches are paid.


Especially if he's local.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

There should be no random texting. Only scheduled appointments.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

SadandAngry said:


> Yes, her angry reaction is enough to tell you this relationship is inappropriate. You've got an EA blooming there, perhaps one sided, but who knows. * You want proof, keylog the computer, and put stealthy spyware on her phone. * What will you do with more proof though? You can get her not just friends, by Shirley Glass, but are you prepared to draw a hardline and stick to it?


He needs to nip this in the bud. I wouldn't even wait for proof because this is an accident waiting to happen. She either gives up the male life coach or leave the marriage. The choice is hers.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Oh, dash it to heck. I sometimes hate it when I am right.


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Can he face legal ramifications for having sex with a client or an affair?

But you need to get a handle on the situation NOW!!!
That means telling your wife you are not comfortable with her talking with this life coach.


----------



## Hope Springs Eternal (Oct 6, 2012)

Doesn't it seem sometimes like texting is just the devil?


----------



## TiredAndBroken (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes it is. I wish I was in the 40s or 50s. From what my grand parents would tell me, it was real simple ways of life.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe she needs a wife coach?


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

TiredAndBroken said:


> Just a quick one. Wife found a person through the Internet and claims he's a lifecoach. We've had a bunch of problems with her sending pictures and what not. She texts this guy daily. I've read the text messages and he doesn't seem after her. But what she text it seems like she's getting emotional with him. She's told him about her past between us that I'm sure I don't even know about. I've told her that I don't approve of it and she say there's nothing to it. She gets angry. What do you guys/gals think.
> 
> Also when you tell your spouse you are going to bed and you keep texting this person. Isn't that lying?


Who is financing this coach? & if he is free, then he is an affair partner......that's a new one........lifecoach.....good grief....


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I think my wife had alot of lifecoaches


----------



## Cdelta02 (Sep 20, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> Can't she find a female life coach? What the hell is a life coach anyway?


Is this a serious question? If so, I will respond.

No, I am not one. But I was forced to get into this by my company as part of their management track.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

TAB, what exactly are you looking for here ???
Do you want advice or a plan layed out for you ??
Do you want a D ??


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Cdelta02 said:


> Is this a serious question? If so, I will respond.
> 
> No, I am not one. But I was forced to get into this by my company as part of their management track.


I know what a life coach is and the question was serious. If that still does not make sense to you I will help you out some more.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't know what a life coach is and don't care enough to take the time to even google it. If you ask your wife to stop texting a man that should be it. End of discussion.

No room for that in a marriage.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

sinnister said:


> I don't know what a life coach is and don't care enough to take the time to even google it. If you ask your wife to stop texting a man that should be it. End of discussion.
> 
> No room for that in a marriage.


I hope you are going to put an end to this.


----------

